# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Fallimento E Srl Artigiana

## gabriele79

una srl artigiana può insinuarsi come creditore privilegiato, con privilegio in quanto artigiano, in un fallimento?

----------


## f.p

> una srl artigiana può insinuarsi come creditore privilegiato, con privilegio in quanto artigiano, in un fallimento?

  Si. Occorre però documentare la natura artigiana dell'impresa!
Ciao

----------


## Patty76

> Si. Occorre però documentare la natura artigiana dell'impresa!
> Ciao

  Scusa...non basta l'iscrizione all'artigianato?

----------


## f.p

> Scusa...non basta l'iscrizione all'artigianato?

  non sempre! in realtà dipende molto dalla "pignoleria" del Giudice delegato (che ad esempio, nel nostro Tribunale è direttamente proporzionale all'entità del credito da insinuare).
un creditore ha dovuto produrre - oltre al certificato di iscrizione - copia del libro matricola per dar prova del n. dipendenti, copia bilanci ultimi 5 anni, e altro. nonostante il parere favorevole del commissario giudiziale!! 
ciao  :Smile:

----------


## gabriele79

Grazie mille.spero che accettino il privilegio, visto che la società in oggetto si è trasformata in srl da neanche un anno e quindi sarebbe una bella sfortuna se a causa della trasformazione dovesse rinuciare al privilegio

----------


## gabriele79

scusate. nonè che siete a conoscenza di qualche sentenza a favore dell'ammissione in via privilegiata di srl artigiane?

----------


## f.p

> scusate. nonè che siete a conoscenza di qualche sentenza a favore dell'ammissione in via privilegiata di srl artigiane?

  non hai necessità di produrre sentenze. il privilegio spetta per legge. 
al più se ti trovi di fronte un Giudice "ostile" in quel caso integri la documentazione.
nell'istanza di ammissione e richiesta di riconoscimento di privilegio, quindi, inserirei una frase classica "con riserva di integrare - ove occorra o su richiesta dell'Ill.mo Giudice Delegato -  la documentazione prodotta .... "  
.. ma, come si dice .. non è il caso di mettere il carro davanti ai buoi, ti pare!!!   :Smile: 
Ciao

----------


## gabriele79

Ti ringrazio per i suggerimenti. Sono pienamente d'accordo con te. L'unica cosa che mi preoccupa è che in un primo colloquio con il curatore, ha detto, evidentemente sbagliando, che per lui le srl artigiane non possono godere di alcun privilegio. Non vorrei che il suo parere influenzasse negativamente il giudice delegato. Se potessi fornirgli qualche documentazione asupporto preventivamente sarei più tranquillo.

----------


## f.p

> Non vorrei che il suo parere influenzasse negativamente il giudice delegato.

  bhe, se la situazione è questa, devi farla proprio bene la domanda! 
il parere negativo del Curatore può senz'altro influenzare il giudice  :Mad: 
Che tempi hai? entro quando dovresti depositare l'istanza di ammissione?

----------


## gabriele79

il fallimento è stato dichiarato da poco. le domamde di ammissione devono essere depositate per fine agosto.

----------

